# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  PEAVEY XR800F ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ(Χαμηλη ενταση στην εξοδο)

## G.POL

Καλημερα.
Ενας φιλος μου εδωσε την συγκεκριμενη κονσολα να την δω.
Με ενημερωσε πως ηταν απο καποιον ιερο ναο,οι οποιοι υπευθυνοι την ειχαν δωσει σε καποιο αλλο τεχνικο, αλλα δεν εβγαλαν ακρη.
Το προβλημα συνεχιζεται.
Εγω για να ξεκινησω χρειαζομαι το service manual της κεντρικης πλακετας (φωτο)το οποιο εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν βρισκω τιποτα!
Βρισκω μονο το επανω κομματι της κονσολας.
Τελος παντων αρχισα να μετραω τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος,διοδους ,αντιστασεις,μου εδειξαν οτι ειναι οκ!
Στο τροφοδοτικο μετρησα ταση +15,-15 volt ,καθως και στα ισχυος -60,+60 volt.
τσεκαρα και τα ολοκληρομενα,ειναι οκ.
Σε καποια φορουμ που κοιταζα,ελεγαν πως το προβλημα διορθωνεται αν αλλαχτουν τα δυο ic LM3080N.
Στην πλακετα που κοιταξα,δεν ειδα τετοιο κωδικο αλλα υπαρχουν δυο  LM808N
Μαλλον ο προηγουμενος τεχνικος,θεωρησε πως ειναι αντιστοιχα και κανουν! τι να πω βρε παιδια.
Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να βγαλω μια ακρη?
και αν εχει το σχεδιαγραμμα την πλακετας.
Ευχαριστω θερμα.
20151104_142737.jpg20151104_142741.jpg20151116_140812.jpg20151116_140823.jpg

----------


## LabMan

Καλά ρε φίλε δεν βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία 4, πάνω αριστερά, που έχει πιάσει σχεδόν φωτιά. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά μέτρα όλα τα εξαρτήματα πέριξ. Βλέπω και κάποιους πυκνωτές κοντά, που πιθανόν λόγο της μεγάλης θερμοκρασίας θα έχουν αλλάξει τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Ψάξε το σε αυτή τη βαθμίδα του κυκλώματος. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως είναι θέμα πυκνωτή χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος. Οι μίκτες και οι ενισχυτές δεν είναι η ειδικότητά μου. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------

G.POL (21-11-15)

----------


## G.POL

> Καλά ρε φίλε δεν βλέπεις στη φωτογραφία 4, πάνω αριστερά, που έχει πιάσει σχεδόν φωτιά. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά μέτρα όλα τα εξαρτήματα πέριξ. Βλέπω και κάποιους πυκνωτές κοντά, που πιθανόν λόγο της μεγάλης θερμοκρασίας θα έχουν αλλάξει τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Ψάξε το σε αυτή τη βαθμίδα του κυκλώματος. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως είναι θέμα πυκνωτή χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος. Οι μίκτες και οι ενισχυτές δεν είναι η ειδικότητά μου. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.


Λες να μην το ειδα? τα ειχε αλλαξει ο προηγουμενος,εχει τσεκαριστει εκεινο το σημειο και ειναι οκ!

----------


## YiannisQ

Εχεις κοιταξει αν δουλευουν σωστα τα ποτενσιομετρα που ειναι για το volume?
Και κατι ακομα το προβήμα το εχεις σε ολες τις εισοδους? και καναλια(L-R)?

----------


## G.POL

ναι ειναι μια χαρα,αλλωστε τα ενδεικτικα vu meter χτυπανε κοκκινα.
σε ολες τις εισοδους υπαρχει το προβλημα,L+R

----------


## d.antonis

Πρεπει να ''περιορισεις'' τη βλαβη εκει που ειναι. Εαν εχει send καθε καναλι μπορεις να το τσεκαρεις αν ο ηχος απο εκει ειναι καθαρος. Αλλα βεβαια ,χλωμο να χαλασαν ΚΑΙ τα 9 καναλια μαζι,κατι γινεται σε καποιο κοινο κυκλωμα πριν τον τελικο , απο εκει που πιθανοτατα παιρνουν σημα και τα vu-μετρα.

----------

G.POL (22-11-15)

----------


## ezizu

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αντώνη. 
Θα πρέπει να προσδιορίσεις σε πια βαθμίδα είναι η βλάβη. 
Αυτό βασικά μπορείς να το κάνεις, δίνοντας σήμα με μια γεννήτρια και ακολουθώντας το σήμα με τον παλμογράφο. 

Μπορείς όμως αρχικά να κάνεις απλούς ελέγχους όπως ,  συνδέσεις ένα εξωτερικό μίκτη (ή ακόμα και μια γεννήτρια σήματος) στα βύσματα POWER AMP IN (LEFT και RIGHT αντίστοιχα για τα δυο κανάλια) ώστε να τσεκάρεις αν λειτουργεί σωστά (ή όχι) ο ενισχυτής ισχύος της κονσόλας.
Μπορείς επίσης να συνδέσεις την είσοδο ενός  εξωτερικού ενισχυτή, στα βύσματα AMPLIFIER OUTPUT (LEFT και RIGHT αντίστοιχα) της κονσόλας , ώστε να ελέγξεις αν το σήμα της βαθμίδας προενίσχυσης είναι σωστό.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποια από τα βύσματα της κονσόλας που ανέφερα πιο πάνω (συνήθως τα POWER AMP IN), να έχουν διακόπτη εσωτερικά (για την διακοπή του σήματος της κονσόλας προς τον ενισχυτή εξόδου, ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο ενισχυτής της κονσόλας με κάποιο άλλο διαφορετικό-εξωτερικό σήμα)  και να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις επαφές του διακόπτη.

Πέρα από τις τροφοδοσίες που θα σωστά έλεγξες (και εννοείται θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι είναι όλες σωστές ), τσέκαρε αν υπάρχει κύκλωμα mute στον ενισχυτή και αν ναι,  έλεγξε οπωσδήποτε και αυτό.
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα γύρω από τα τρανζίστορ Q112, Q113 και έλεγξε (ή άλλαξε τους προληπτικά) τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς που βρίσκονται σε αυτό το κύκλωμα (C218, C219).

----------

G.POL (22-11-15)

----------


## mikemtb73

> Το προβλημα συνεχιζεται


Έβγαλες άκρη Τελικά?

----------

